# 3D May Not be Exploding but It’s Here to Stay



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Recently, Rick Dean, a senior vice president here at THX Ltd. and resident 3D guru had the opportunity to share his thoughts on the 3D industry at the annual Spring Digital Hollywood Conference in Los Angeles. Here are his insights on where the industry stands and why it’s poised for explosive growth.

_Why Is THX So Interested In 3D Technology?_

*Dean:* The THX mission is to look at how entertainment is presented to the public and ensure that the experience is as enjoyable as possible. This legacy began in cinema and carries over to our involvement in certifying technologies for the living room. After some strong early success in the cinema, consumer electronics companies rushed to provide similar experiences in the home, but in this rush, no accepted standards emerged, and therefore 3D performance in the home was unpredictable. This unpredictability in performance, if not addressed, would stall the market for everyone. We saw this as a place where THX could bring our certification testing experience to the market, and by setting a level of performance for 3D as we already have for 2D, we could help build consumer confidence which will in turn grow the 3D market. Simply put, 3D is an exciting way to tell a story. Used well, it is a great enhancement to the moviemaker’s ability to immerse the audience in the story being told. Used poorly, and it can detract from the art.

_At Digital Hollywood, The Stalled Adoption Of 3D Has Been Blamed On The Lack Of Available Content. Would You Agree?_

*Dean:* Content is still definitely an issue, but this is quickly being addressed. 3D movies are a good first step, but for 3D to gain significant traction in the home, we need more content types, including live TV, sports, games, and user generated content. It’s exciting to see here at Digital Hollywood that the industry recognizes 3D as an effective medium and is tailoring unique content experiences that take advantage of the technology.

Hardware though is also an issue. Experiences are improving but are still widely inconsistent.
Of course, if it is THX certified, you can count on a high-quality experience. On the playback side, our certification program for 3D displays looks at more than 400 different points of reference and about 1,000 different qualifications that the product has to match.

_On The Panel Today You Mentioned That THX Supports Some Of The Recent Research Into The Physiological Effects Of 3D. What Is The Industry Seeing With Regards To Health Issues As They Relate To 3D?_

*Dean:* What we’re finding is that there is so much to learn about the physiological effects. Some recent research points to 3D being useful in helping diagnose existing eye health problems, meaning that the same people who experiences problems with 3D – nausea, dizziness etc. – are those who have pre-existing eye conditions. To support ongoing research, THX is working with the [email protected] Consortium and the American Optometric Association on new studies to improve understanding of 3D viewing as a safe and appropriate technology for the home.

_This Panel Was Set Up To Discuss Explosive Growth In 3D But Clearly We’re Still In The Early Stages. What’s Needed To Get Mass Consumer Adoption Of This Technology?_

*Dean:* Last year, more than 1 million households purchased a 3DTV. If you look back at history, take a look at how long it took for HDTV to reach this level of penetration. Now, is this explosive growth?

Source: THX


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

> Some recent research points to 3D being useful in helping diagnose existing eye health problems, meaning that the same people who experiences problems with 3D – nausea, dizziness etc. – are those who have pre-existing eye conditions.


I think this is the most important point as to why people do not like 3D. You need two equal strength eyes to see 3D properly.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

And how many in a given population would have that!? :whistling:
That to me would be a very limiting factor in the popularity of 3D..


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Or contacts, or glasses that fit under the 3D glasses...
That said, I'm far-sided with a large difference between eyes, I'm really interested in 3D, I want to like and keep trying to like 3d. Right now, I just can't get much out of 3D except a decrease in brightness...that's something that'll need to be fixed, but that I have no solution for. 
There are those of us that would really appreciate ($$$) a solution that caters to all, but unfortunately movies are primarily about business, and I doubt the economists will ever recommend even considering my kind.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Prof. said:


> And how many in a given population would have that!? :whistling:
> That to me would be a very limiting factor in the popularity of 3D..


More to the point: How many are in denial about not having 100% perfect vision?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I just can't get on board with it no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mark Techer said:


> More to the point: How many are in denial about not having 100% perfect vision?


:bigsmile: :T


----------



## Sirbrine (Sep 27, 2009)

It just doesn't do anything for me either. I think it is going to have to get a whole lot better before it interests enough people to really take off.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I have no interest in 3D. I do not like the image and what it does to me. I do not have equal eyes but then again I am only a man. 
I am about to outfit a new home theater and trying to decide if I should get a device that is 3D ready or not. I do not want 3D but like everything else, we may be forced to have it. 
The thought that so many units are being moved is more because almost every new unit has this option built in so the number sold has to increase. Duh.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have seen several 3D displays of varying quality.
When it was perfect it was nice to watch, then it would falter and ruin the experience.
Like most consumer technologies its going to take a few revisions to get it right.
I wear corrective glasses and don't really like wearing a second pair over them, that is a major stumbling block for me.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Just to go OT for a moment..

What about 3D SOUND!! Not surround sound, but where the front sound really jumps off the screen at you!
Now that's what I would like to see..er hear!


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

3D vision and sound would be quite interesting when they are perfected. I suspect, film making will change toward the more subtle at that point. There is only so much our brains and emotions can take. 

High suspense/action films are turned up to add some thrill to an otherwise bland 2D experience. When 3D is truly emersive, the intensity will have to decrease so that people don't have panic attacks, seizures, PTSD etc... After all, this is supposed to be for fun. That'll probably be a while, but I think it'll happen before I'm gone.


----------



## GeerGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

3D should be saved for animated films for kids. I have no interest in watching a live action film in 3D, at least not with the way that 3D works today. I also wear glasses that don't really fit well under 3D glasses and have an eye issue that limits how well 3D works. It would be interesting to know what percentage of the population have physical issues that affect 3D quality. Maybe someone could set up a poll for it?


----------



## SocyFisher (May 31, 2011)

I have to agree with you. Technology is ripening and as the day goes by, it keeps on reinventing itself. One day, all households will have a 3D TV each and of course with 3D glasses.


----------

